# Good Method for Rooting and Flashing CWR From Koush



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/1Jsh9xPwnQP

First post guys


----------



## ShammyKon (Aug 4, 2011)

Koush always deserves donations. Always an amazing developer.

P.S. Your signature makes my day.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Um, I am sure this is due to user error, but following this, I think I have bricked somehow. Bootlooping at Google splash screen. I can still get to fastboot, but I don't know what to do from here. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

go into fastboot and then reboot into stock recovery and then wipe data.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

won't let me get there. Red triangle.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hit all the buttons at the same time when u get there. thats just the same as the android in a exclamation point on other phones. where you would hit the search key...


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh man, wiping now. I hope this works. Thank you so much. sometimes i choke on the simplest stuff.

Edit: Hey man, Thanks a lot that did it. I haven't froze up like that for awhile. Thanks again.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

lol its cool man let us know


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty sure adb is set up right as I can do adb reboot bootloader but then when i do fastboot oem unlock it just sits at <waiting for device> any idea's? I don't want to set it up before its rooted.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

are u in the bootloader when u do fastboot oem unlock? and what drivers did u install?


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

+1

fastboot reboot bootloader

fastboot oem unlock

"big warning about void warrenty and wiping device"

lol. its been awhile since I did it on the xoom. but i'm pretty sure its the same. I just got home from a long day at work. Unlocking the nex will have to wait for the weekend.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ran it from rom manager. It's up now. Do it the easy way


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The best step-by-step for unlock and root are here, based on Koush's info, simplified clarified for Samsung noobs like myself...

Unlock bootloader:

http://www.droid-lif...xus-bootloader/

Root/install CW Recovery:

http://www.droid-lif...zon/#more-56154

Did both this evening and just made my first Nandroid backup on my new Nexus...very cool.


----------



## sincerity (Jul 25, 2011)

so kinda bothersome....but not really i dont guess....was following directions on droidlife to unlock bootloader. Noticed it said bootloader unlocked but went on anyway. typed fastboot oem unlock and it says error, already unlocked. Guess my nexus shipped already unlocked? Is this possible?

also under signing it says engineering....one in droid life photo says production....anybody else?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

sincerity said:


> so kinda bothersome....but not really i dont guess....was following directions on droidlife to unlock bootloader. Noticed it said bootloader unlocked but went on anyway. typed fastboot oem unlock and it says error, already unlocked. Guess my nexus shipped already unlocked? Is this possible?
> 
> also under signing it says engineering....one in droid life photo says production....anybody else?


 You might have somehow gotten a test phone... Mine came locked, didn't say engineering, IIRC.


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Pretty sure adb is set up right as I can do adb reboot bootloader but then when i do fastboot oem unlock it just sits at <waiting for device> any idea's? I don't want to set it up before its rooted.


this question was on droid-life. If i remember correctly make sure you downloaded the drivers for this phone. Then when it says waiting for device go into device manager in windows (assuming you use windows), do update driver (it should say Android 1.0), then choose "let me pick" choose samsung, pick the 11-15 driver and install and it should work. I forgot where on droid-life it was but one of the comments has 50 sometime likes and that's the one that explains it


----------



## millbean (Sep 8, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Ran it from rom manager. It's up now. Do it the easy way


 did it from rom manager ?? Please explain


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

millbean said:


> did it from rom manager ?? Please explain


Open rom manager, install clockwork recovery, choose cdma. That's it.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

So, I unlocked the bootloaded. Rooted via the su.zip. Then flashed the Nexus recovery via ROM Manager. Yet, I cannot get into recovery. All I get is a red triangle within the green Android. Any ideas? Not sure what caused this, as I was able to get to it before.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just fixed my own problem, but wonder if it will happen again. Had to reflash within ROM Manager again the proper recovery for CDMA, which I had done before... Will I lose it again?


----------



## rlivin (Jul 18, 2011)

if i flash the stock image will that unroot and re lock the bootloader? i need to send back to verizon.


----------

